# Shipping from UK



## moet4me (Oct 30, 2016)

Have you used a UK based shipping company when moving from UK to Thailand?
Any recommendations and an idea of costs would be appreciated.
How long between UK departure and delivery to Thailand?
Many thanks.


----------



## 1novemberboy4u (Oct 14, 2016)

Only just seen this page, oops hope its not too late.

Santa Fe Relocation
Karen Hochhauser
Sales & Marketing Manager
karenatsantafe.co.th

asiantigers-mobility.com

hope this helps.


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

moet4me said:


> Have you used a UK based shipping company when moving from UK to Thailand?
> Any recommendations and an idea of costs would be appreciated.
> How long between UK departure and delivery to Thailand?
> Many thanks.


From UK
Seven Seas International. 
Pickford's. 

If you have somewhere to store or move your stuff to. If in doubt ship it. Replacements of most everyday things to UK quality is difficult.


Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------

